

The largest Ruby conference in France: dotRB, October 18 - sylvinus
http://dotrb.eu

======
sylvinus
You should also check out the other conferences from the same
<http://dotconferences.eu> series in Paris:

<http://dotjs.eu> (Coming back in Nov 2013)

<http://cloudconf.eu> (June 7)

Happy to answer any questions here!

------
gravis
There's also LA-CONF (<http://2013.la-conf.org/>) in May. It's also in Paris.

------
ukd1
There is also Railsberry coming up soon : <http://www.railsberry.com/>

